# What kind of grass (or weed) is this?



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

This grass or weed grows in one corner area of my lawn, and will not allow the St Augustine to take over. What is it, and how do I get rid of it? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

looks to be a crabgrass seedhead, pic of the entire weed would help identify.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I hate crab grass.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Im pretty sure thats Bahiagrass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westexas (Oct 14, 2006)

^^^^^^ like he said Bahaia


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Clear pasture if you have an ag license or celcius from a Bayer salesman or me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

T Rout-Do those products hurt St Augustine?


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Dallisgrass?


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

T_rout said:


> Clear pasture if you have an ag license or celcius from a Bayer salesman or me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no question is Bahiagrass
Celsius from Bayer is better for broad leaf weeds.
MSM turf from Quali pro is the same as clean pasture and will smoke it.
castaway300


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Has a head like Bahia Grass, but could be Dallis Grass. Got a pic of the plant? That would help to determine what kind of grass.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Bahia: Great for pastures, drought tolerant and fast growing... Not so good for lawns.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Bahia. Very tough to mow also. Hard on mower blades.


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

juan said:


> Has a head like Bahia Grass, but could be Dallis Grass. Got a pic of the plant? That would help to determine what kind of grass.


dallis grass has a single seed head, Bahia has the double


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Tall1 said:


> T Rout-Do those products hurt St Augustine?


Celcius doesn't, I sprayed my yard two weeks ago and smoked all the Bahia.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

